# Satellite 129 signal strength on Dish 1000 in Atlanta



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had my Dish 1000 plus ViP 211 for less than a week, and noticed the low signal strength on 129. It ranges from 50s to mid 60s on a perfectly clear day. Picture loss does occur occasionaly on rainy days. Anyone in the Atlanta (and its suburbs) area care to share his/her 129 signal strength values via the Dish 1000?

My 110 and 119 are coming in via my SuperDish (1 year old), so I can afford to fine tune the new Dish 1000 to only peak at 129. Any suggestion about the good way to start? Thanks.


----------



## Paul43 (Feb 2, 2006)

gtlu888 said:


> I've had my Dish 1000 plus ViP 211 for less than a week, and noticed the low signal strength on 129. It ranges from 50s to mid 60s on a perfectly clear day. Picture loss does occur occasionaly on rainy days. Anyone in the Atlanta (and its suburbs) area care to share his/her 129 signal strength values via the Dish 1000?
> 
> My 110 and 119 are coming in via my SuperDish (1 year old), so I can afford to fine tune the new Dish 1000 to only peak at 129. Any suggestion about the good way to start? Thanks.


Received the 211 and 1000 on Feb 5 in anticipation of Atlanta HD locals. Great installation guy but had the same low signal (45-55) on 129 although not viewing any 129 channels that I am aware of. We got as high as 70 on 129 but that setup would kill the 110/119 signal. Called regarding the low reading and they came back out (my install was their first 1000) and they fine tuned the dish with some high fangled tuner that resulted in about a 5 degree skew change and a couple degrees change in elevation. 129 is apparently a very narrow/weak (?) beam/signal.

Will wait to see how the Atlanta HD locals come in during our spring storms. Hopefully they will meet the March 13 proposed date.

Paul
N GA


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

129 has been low for everyone. the hope seems to be that once E10 is up, the bird it's replacing may move to 129 and help out there. considering the numbers of HD locals that seem to be planned there, i sure hope they do something for ya'll


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

An E* technician is supposed to come by and fine tune the Dish 1000. I shall ask him/her to peak on 129 only and see what I can get.


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> 129 has been low for everyone. the hope seems to be that once E10 is up, the bird it's replacing may move to 129 and help out there. considering the numbers of HD locals that seem to be planned there, i sure hope they do something for ya'll


Is E10 replacing the old 110 satellite? And the old 110 is to move to the 129 position?


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

The E* tech came by and peaked Dish 1000 on 129 only to get above 70 signal strength. What a difference compared to the mid 40s! Luckily I don't have to rely on the Dish 1000 to get my 110 and 119, because of my SuperDish. Love HD! Go E*!


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Is a signal strength of 70 good?

Dish has scheduled a Dish 1000 install this weekend. I haven't changed my equipment (still using a 942), but I'm moving so THEY decided to go ahead and install a Dish 1000 for "future-proofing." Previously, I had two dishes 110/119 and 61.5 with strong signals on both. 

I don't want to sacrifice 110/119 signal for 129 unless there's a good reason. You guys aren't instilling any confidence in this Dish 1000 setup. I would rather not go through another six months of pain like I did with the 942 software bugs.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

There's another thread that somewhat touches on this area: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53154

I posted on that thread, and I would appreciate some feedback from this thread's posters as well. I'm not feeling real good about 129, based on what I'm reading here and in the other thread. Are we going to be forced to 129?


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm sure someone has answered this before on some other thread, but I'm going to ask anyway. Too lazy to search. Why isn't Dish placing the Atlanta HD locals on the 61.5 bird? Doesn't that make more geographic sense?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I wish Dish would put the Chicago HD locals up at 61.5 as well (possibly instead of having them on 129, not in addition to). This would avoid having to have everyone in Chicago who already has two dishes have the 61.5 dish repointed; since Chicago already has its "minor" locals on 61.5, and some folks use the O&O CBS-HD feed from the same location, plenty of people already have the 61.5 dish.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Slordak said:


> I wish Dish would put the Chicago HD locals up at 61.5 as well (possibly instead of having them on 129, not in addition to). This would avoid having to have everyone in Chicago who already has two dishes have the 61.5 dish repointed; since Chicago already has its "minor" locals on 61.5, and some folks use the O&O CBS-HD feed from the same location, plenty of people already have the 61.5 dish.


There has to be some rational, which we are unaware of, that is driving the use of 129 for HD locals in cities where 61.5 is commonly used. It would be great if a forum member, who has an inside source at E*, would find out exactly what that rational is.


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

Rodney said:


> There has to be some rational, which we are unaware of, that is driving the use of 129 for HD locals in cities where 61.5 is commonly used. It would be great if a forum member, who has an inside source at E*, would find out exactly what that rational is.


I don't have any real insight, but just got the impression that E* is positioning itself to lure more subscribers with its HD lineup via the 110+119+129+Dish1000 setup. How otherwise can they offer the currently largest HD package to a new subscriber?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I get 55-65 on 129 Dish 1000 from Marietta (30066). Lose 129 completely in any storm (even very light rain)


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm getting upper 80s on 129 from Lawrenceville (30043). I'm using a Dish 300 for 129 though.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

sbuko said:


> I'm getting upper 80s on 129 from Lawrenceville (30043). I'm using a Dish 300 for 129 though.


Have you lost signal on 129 during light rain storms?


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't answer that. 

I don't have my 622 yet and have not been watching anything on 129 other than the "You have a Dish 1000" channel. I just check the signal strength once in a while.


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

sbuko said:


> I'm getting upper 80s on 129 from Lawrenceville (30043). I'm using a Dish 300 for 129 though.


Are you getting upper 80s on all 129 transponders? Thanks.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

The installer is coming to my house this weekend to install a Dish 1000 and I'm looking for a recommendation from you guys. Here's the situation…

I moved to new house about three weeks ago. I have a Dish 942 receiver and had the standard two dish setup (110/119 and 61.5) with strong signals on all three satellites at the old house. I had called Dish Network and placed a Dish Mover order and explicitly asked for the "must-carry" 61.5 dish. Of course when the installer showed up, he had only one dish. He stated that the work order didn't include a second dish and he didn't have another one in the truck. Naturally!

He installed the 110/119 Dish 500 and so I have all the channels except for VOOM. I called Dish Network and asked for the "must-carry" 61.5 dish again. For whatever reason the CSR couldn't handle the order and she transferred me to the technical department. He ended up placing a work order for the Dish 1000. 

Based on all the feedback, it sounds like I should not install a Dish 1000 exclusively because of two reasons:
1) In order to get even mediocre reception on 129, you will have to sacrifice signal strength on 110/119.
2) Many people are running into reception problems with 129. Whether the reason is because most installers don't know how to properly install a Dish 1000 or the satellite itself is a lower powered satellite, the end result is the same.

Also, if I do a two dish setup where the Dish 500 is peaked 110/119 and the Dish 1000 is peaked for 129, then I still won't receive the same signal strength that I did when the second dish was pointed to 61.5.

If all I really want right now is VOOM, should I ask the installer to point the Dish 1000 to the 61.5 bird? Is it possible to point the Dish 1000 and receive signal on 61.5? Since I don't have a 622 right now and don't need to worry about the Atlanta HD locals until the next fall season, I'm thinking that's the best strategy.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

gtlu888 said:


> Are you getting upper 80s on all 129 transponders? Thanks.


Below is what I am getting on each transponder of 129.

My receiver is a 942.
My dish is a Dish 300 that I "aimed" myself using a SAT meter.

1 - 86
2 - 85 (did not lock though)
3 - 84
4 - 85
5 - 89
6 - 96
7 - 88
8 - 81
9 - 95
10 - 97
11 - 85
12 - 96
13 - 88
14 - 88
15 - 92
16 - 89
17 - 87
18 - 88
19 - 85
20 - 89
21 - 88
22 - Receiver would not allow testing 22
23 - 89
24 - 91
25 - Receiver would not allow testing 25
26 - Receiver would not allow testing 26
27 - 92
28 - Receiver would not allow testing 28
29 - Receiver would not allow testing 29
30 - 88
31 - 93


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

sbuko said:


> I'm getting upper 80s on 129 from Lawrenceville (30043). I'm using a Dish 300 for 129 though.


Forgive my ignorance, is the Dish 300 a smaller dish that would be typically be used for 61.5? I'm asking because I have a smaller dish aimed at 61.5, and I'm wondering if my best solution will be to have that dish aimed at 129?


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes. I am using my Dish 300 that used to be pointed at 61.5.

The Dish 1000 is the larger dish that picks up 3 SATS (110,119,129)
The Dish 500 is the medium size dish that picks up 2 SATS (110,119)

The Dish 300 is the smaller dish that only picks up a single SAT. It can be any SAT.
I have had better luck using a Dish 300 on SATs that I am getting low signal on.

My current configuration is a Dish 500 for 110/119 and a Dish 300 for 129.
I am not picking up 61.5 any longer.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

sbuko said:


> Yes. I am using my Dish 300 that used to be pointed at 61.5.
> 
> The Dish 1000 is the larger dish that picks up 3 SATS (110,119,129)
> The Dish 500 is the medium size dish that picks up 2 SATS (110,119)
> ...


I think I'm headed to the same solution. Is there any compelling reason to keep 61.5? Is it definitive that all the ATL stations are headed to 129?

Thank you for all of this info...I hope I can "check out" for a year or three again once I have this sorted out! :lol:


----------



## Dawgfan (Jan 23, 2006)

I had an installer out 2-25. He couldn't get 129 from where my Dish 500 was mounted. He tried with the 1000 and a 500. He opted for a Dish 500 for 110 & 119 and a wing Dish 500 with a single lnb for 61.5. That isn't going to help since the Atlanta HDs are on 129. I only get 2 Atlanta stations because I'm in the Greenville, SC DMA. I got waivers for the 2 I get. I may try mounting the single at a different location to get 129. He tried to sight 129 with one of his instruments and could get it from my front yard.

Wish they would put the Atlanta HDs on 61.5. It has a great signal.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

The last check I made, the following ATL locals were on 61.5.

WTBS -TV 17 (TBS) WTBS 8307 30 61.5° E*3 . . Local - Atlanta 
WUVG TV 34 (Univision) Athens WUVG 8308 30 61.5° E*3 . . Local - Atlanta 
WATC TV 57 (FamilyNet) WATC 8309 13 61.5° R1 Local - Atlanta 
WPBA-TV 30 (PBS) WPBA 8310 30 61.5° E*3 . . Local - Atlanta 

TBS isn't an issue because it's offered on 110 or 119.

If you drop 61.5 you will those the other three. That wasn't a big issue for me. Rumor has it that all of these will have to move to 110,119, or 129 since they are putting the ATL HD locals on 129.


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

sbuko said:


> Below is what I am getting on each transponder of 129.
> 
> My receiver is a 942.
> My dish is a Dish 300 that I "aimed" myself using a SAT meter.
> ...


Wow! You seem to be all set to receive whatever HD programming provided by E*, current or future!


----------



## Dawgfan (Jan 23, 2006)

I get Atlanta WSB and WAGA from 110. I get the Greenville / Spartanburg group from 119. I like getting the Atlanta news, since I live in GA. The DMA maps are stupid and outdated. I'm in one of 3 counties in GA that are in the Greenville / Spartanburg DMA.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

All I need now is my 622. Not sure when that will get here.


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

mpeltz said:


> The installer is coming to my house this weekend to install a Dish 1000 and I'm looking for a recommendation from you guys. Here's the situation&#8230;
> 
> I moved to new house about three weeks ago. I have a Dish 942 receiver and had the standard two dish setup (110/119 and 61.5) with strong signals on all three satellites at the old house. I had called Dish Network and placed a Dish Mover order and explicitly asked for the "must-carry" 61.5 dish. Of course when the installer showed up, he had only one dish. He stated that the work order didn't include a second dish and he didn't have another one in the truck. Naturally!
> 
> ...


I might risk stating the obvious here: As long as the signal strength reaches 65+ on a clear day, it should hold up nicely in rain. This is based on my experience with signals from the 121. A heavy thunderstorm will knock out the upper 90s signal from 110/119 anyway. It is hard for me to imagine that E* will be happy to bring out two dishes for every new subscriber who wants the HD programming, since that beats the whole purpose of devising Dish1000 in my opinion. But then again, they might whatever to please. ;-)

By the way, the VOOM programming rocks!


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

62Lincoln said:


> I think I'm headed to the same solution. Is there any compelling reason to keep 61.5? Is it definitive that all the ATL stations are headed to 129?
> 
> Thank you for all of this info...I hope I can "check out" for a year or three again once I have this sorted out! :lol:


I'm sure that you all have checked out this site: http://www.antennaweb.org, but just in case. The antenna selection there indicates a regular indoor antenna for my location for all local HD broadcasting. Sure enough, I bought one from RadioShack at $30 that works beautifully with the ViP211. I do not even pay the $5 extra to subscribe the local channels from E*.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I have the Antennas Direct 42XG with a channel master amp mounted on my roof (Lawrenceville). 

I have been getting excellent reception on all ATL stations. The superbowl in HD was awesome.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

mpeltz said:


> Based on all the feedback, it sounds like I should not install a Dish 1000 exclusively because of two reasons:
> 1) In order to get even mediocre reception on 129, you will have to sacrifice signal strength on 110/119.
> 2) Many people are running into reception problems with 129. Whether the reason is because most installers don't know how to properly install a Dish 1000 or the satellite itself is a lower powered satellite, the end result is the same.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not in GA but thats the direction I'd look regardless.. no pun intended.

Here in CO, 129's signal strength doesnt thrill me (after playing around with 129 in a 110/119/129 scenario or even in doing it as a solo slot) but I will be getting the 622 here pretty quick and I will be wanting the HD Locals off that bird I imagine. If it werent for that I'd mostly definitely keep my 110/119 Dish500, 61.5 Dish300 arrangement for the very reasons you mention.

Course I'm a DIY'er so even if he wouldnt do what I wanted, I do it myself at some point after he left.


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

sbuko said:


> All I need now is my 622. Not sure when that will get here.


Hi sbuko, are you currently having the 322 receiver and expect to simply swap it out when the 622 arrives? Do you currently have a switch installed where signals from your two dishes go to? Thanks.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a DPP44 switch that is serving 4 receivers. (501,508,510,942).
I also have two 311 receivers hanging directly off of the Dish 500 Quad.

I am going to deactivate one of the 311s and replace it with a 501.
The 622 will replace the 501 which is hanging off of the DPP44. 

So I can use the existing single cable coming off of the DPP44 and split it at the 622 using the DPP separator.


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

sbuko said:


> I have a DPP44 switch that is serving 4 receivers. (501,508,510,942).
> I also have two 311 receivers hanging directly off of the Dish 500 Quad.
> 
> I am going to deactivate one of the 311s and replace it with a 501.
> ...


I have the DPP44 as well. So the power inserter required by DPP44 must be behind one of your 5xx and 9xx receivers? I guess the power inserter does not have to go with any particular receiver, as long as it is on a path to the DPP44.

By the way, you must be an important customer of E*! ;-)


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

gtlu888 said:


> I guess the power inserter does not have to go with any particular receiver, as long as it is on a path to the DPP44.


Right. The power inserter doesn't have to go with any particular receiver. I always make sure that the power inserter is behind the receiver that is plugged into port 1 on the DPP44. I'm not sure if that is a requirement anymore, but it used to be with the legacy SW64 switches.



gtlu888 said:


> By the way, you must be an important customer of E*! ;-)


I certainly wouldn't say I am an important customer. Just one that pays way too much to watch TV!  I'm a tech toy junkie.
My wife and 3 kids are addicted to DVR functionality.


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

sbuko said:


> Right. The power inserter doesn't have to go with any particular receiver. I always make sure that the power inserter is behind the receiver that is plugged into port 1 on the DPP44. I'm not sure if that is a requirement anymore, but it used to be with the legacy SW64 switches.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't say I am an important customer. Just one that pays way too much to watch TV!  I'm a tech toy junkie.
> My wife and 3 kids are addicted to DVR functionality.


Thanks for the good info. It doesn't matter which part of the DishNetwork offering you are now addicted to, you will be addicted to the HD programming like I am once your 622 has arrived!


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Is anybody else having problems picking up WXIA HD on the OTA? That's the only channel I'm not getting.


----------



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

WXIA is the only channel in Atlanta that is broadcast on a VHF. Many HDTV OTA antennas are UHF only.

WXIA's signal is exceptionally strong, so I just took a cheap set of rabbit ears off an old tv and leaned it against my not so cheap HDTV UHF antenna and it worked great with any aiming or anything.

I am up in Alpharetta and I get 100+ on WXIA which is better than my CBS feed comes in.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

My antenna is UHF only and I still get 100 on WXIA. (Lawrenceville)


----------



## ThomasTrain (Aug 9, 2005)

coop1 said:


> WXIA is the only channel in Atlanta that is broadcast on a VHF. Many HDTV OTA antennas are UHF only.


I can get WXIA without issue way up north in Jefferson, GA. Surprisingly enough, I am able to get all the Atlanta OTA channels with a outside roof mounted Winegard Stealth II Amplified antenna and I am about 50 miles from the towers in Atlanta. According to Winegard this antenna is UHF/VHF/FM rated.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

gtlu888 said:


> I don't have any real insight, but just got the impression that E* is positioning itself to lure more subscribers with its HD lineup via the 110+119+129+Dish1000 setup. How otherwise can they offer the currently largest HD package to a new subscriber?


With a Dish500 and second dish pointed at 61.5 which carries the same national HD channels as 129.

That doesn't stop you from possibly being right about getting more subscribers. I think the reason though will be having a single- rather than 2-dish solution.


----------



## Paul43 (Feb 2, 2006)

KB14 said:


> Is anybody else having problems picking up WXIA HD on the OTA? That's the only channel I'm not getting.


WXIA was up in HD this evening.


----------



## gtlu888 (Feb 28, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> With a Dish500 and second dish pointed at 61.5 which carries the same national HD channels as 129.
> 
> That doesn't stop you from possibly being right about getting more subscribers. I think the reason though will be having a single- rather than 2-dish solution.


That was exactly what I meant by "110+119+129+Dish1000".


----------



## Jay in Atlanta (Mar 5, 2006)

Just learned the locals in Atlanta will not be available on 61.5. Dish has scheduled to move my 61.5 high on the roof to the 129. Leaving the 1000 just picking up 110 and 119 which is street level. Said this will support getting a stronger signal. We'll see.


----------



## JohnC (Jan 15, 2004)

Paul43 said:


> Received the 211 and 1000 on Feb 5 in anticipation of Atlanta HD locals. Great installation guy but had the same low signal (45-55) on 129 although not viewing any 129 channels that I am aware of. We got as high as 70 on 129 but that setup would kill the 110/119 signal. Called regarding the low reading and they came back out (my install was their first 1000) and they fine tuned the dish with some high fangled tuner that resulted in about a 5 degree skew change and a couple degrees change in elevation. 129 is apparently a very narrow/weak (?) beam/signal.
> 
> Will wait to see how the Atlanta HD locals come in during our spring storms. Hopefully they will meet the March 13 proposed date.
> 
> ...


I live just north of Rome, GA and had a 1000 installed to replace my Dish 500 and receive 110 with signal strengths of 80 to 100% on the various transponders, 119 with signal strengths of 90 to 110% on the various transponders, and 129 with signal strengths of 70 to 90% on the various transponders. The installer did not have any trouble aligning the 1000, but had previously installed several 1000's. I have been watching the Atlanta HD locals from the 129 tonight and have not had any problems from the showers that have been moving through. I can get all of the Atlanta HD locals except WXIA OTA also. Was able to get WXIA OTA with some signal oscillation until about 6 months ago when the oscillation (probably due to multipath) became larger and now causes dropouts about every 3 seconds.


----------



## Paul43 (Feb 2, 2006)

My installer was able to get 129 up to 90+ with some sort of digital tuner but that position resulted in losing 110 or 119. If I need to, I am going to use the 500 theiy left to focus solely on 129.


----------



## mrdectown (Apr 10, 2004)

I know this is a old subject but i just switched out my 811 for 211. I live in the decatur city area 30030 and when the first installer came he tried to do the dish 1000 but he couldnt get a signal on 129. when he did get one, like others have said he lost 119 and 110. So he couldnt do anything. 2 days later another installer comes out and installs a seperate sat for 129 cause the thought the trees were in the way. (BS cause it had a clearer veiw the 119 and 110). Still didnt work. So he just did 61.5. I got my vooms channels but i can get my locals in hd. I have cable so i am able to watch them there but i was wanting to dunp cable after my 400 promotion was over. So does this mean i wont be able to view LILHD channels on dish?


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

mrdectown said:


> I know this is a old subject but i just switched out my 811 for 211. I live in the decatur city area 30030 and when the first installer came he tried to do the dish 1000 but he couldnt get a signal on 129. when he did get one, like others have said he lost 119 and 110. So he couldnt do anything. 2 days later another installer comes out and installs a seperate sat for 129 cause the thought the trees were in the way. (BS cause it had a clearer veiw the 119 and 110). Still didnt work. So he just did 61.5. I got my vooms channels but i can get my locals in hd. I have cable so i am able to watch them there but i was wanting to dunp cable after my 400 promotion was over. So does this mean i wont be able to view LILHD channels on dish?


Correct, you will not have access to the Atlanta HD locals unless you can get a signal on the 129 sat. I would call Dish and ask for another installer. You may have to go through several installers before finding an experienced one.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Agreed. If they brought out a separate dish for 129, then they definitely should have been able to get a quality signal in ATL, unless they were blocked from line of sight. 

The installer should have known better than to hook you up to 61.5. You must have 129 to get the ATL HD locals. I would definitely call E* to report the problem.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

sbuko said:


> Agreed. If they brought out a separate dish for 129, then they definitely should have been able to get a quality signal in ATL, unless they were blocked from line of sight.
> The installer should have known better than to hook you up to 61.5. You must have 129 to get the ATL HD locals. I would definitely call E* to report the problem.


If 129 was blocked from line of sight, then the installer was correct to install a 61.5
That allows the subscriber to still get HD programming. HDLIL is a lost cause due to the LOS issue. And since the installer did try using a seperate dish for 129, it shows the effort was put forth.

Anyway, considering Decator is less than 10 miles from the towers, you're 211 should be able to pull them in OTA (with better quality than Dish LiL).


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, we had light to medium rain last night in Atlanta. I think that was the first good rain since this thread started. Did anyone lose signal strength on 129 last night? Please provide dish setup information (e.g. D1000 only, 2 D500s, etc.) and signal strength before rain.


----------



## Dawgfan (Jan 23, 2006)

I checked during a period of moderate rain and I had 80 - 90. I have a Dish 500 with an I adaptor. I used a chimney mount strap kit from Radio Shack with a short piece of 1.25" pipe. I needed the elevation to get over some trees. I live near Lake Hartwell.


----------



## basspole (Jan 2, 2005)

I lost all HD locals most of the Voom stations ESPN2 and Uinversal HD. Never lost 110 or 119 signal. Im going to call Dish and have them tweak sat. I have a 1000.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Wondering about reception reports now that all of the trees have a full canopy ... thanks


----------



## Dawgfan (Jan 23, 2006)

I still get 89 - 91 with clear weather. I checked this past weekend with moderate cloud cover and light rain and it was low 60's.


----------

